# [SOLVED] [Windows 7] Oblivion Crashs on Start



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

I installed oblivion to my computer, and after it finished, I clicked the icon to start it up. A small black box appears in the corner, and about 2-5seconds pass, and then a window appears 

"microsoft windows-oblivion has stoped working windows is searching for a solution for the problem...
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

My Specs:
1.6ghz pentium T2060 (Dual Core)
1gb RAM
Mobile Intel 945 Express Chipset Family
All Drivers are up-to-date

Thanks guys


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: [Windows 7] Oblivion Crashs on Start*

You will unlikely be able to run Oblivion on an Intel Chipset.
Go to Can You Run It, and follow the instructions there. This will detect what hardware you're currently using, and if it's good enough to run the game. Personally, I suggest a small addition to RAM, especially with Window 7, as the OS itself requires a substantial amount of RAM to run.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: [Windows 7] Oblivion Crashs on Start*

Regardless of what the site says you can't play the game - you simply don't have enough power on any front.

The least I have ever been able to get Oblivion to run is on a Nvidia 6 series card or a Radeon x1500 series card and a Pentium 4 with 2gb of ram.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: [Windows 7] Oblivion Crashs on Start*

oldlivion might be worth a look, it is basically an ultra low graphics mod. According to the forums people are running oblivion on really really low spec hardware, Ive never tried it so I cant state how effective it is.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

I just bought it for xbox :/


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's one way around it I suppose xD


----------

